# Notepad Question



## Asylum (May 21, 2012)

When I open my student files in notepad they span all the way across the page.

How do i get them to display downward in order so they are easy to read?


Example:


----------



## Vrgn86 (May 21, 2012)

Click Format then "word wrap".


----------



## Aquinus (May 21, 2012)

Well, it looks like you only have two real lines. The rest is just a bunch of run on HTML. I would recommend just formatting it using a text editor or IDE that handles indenting and such for you.

If you're HTML is valid, you should be able to at least get each tag on a line by itself using the following command (with regex) in VIM. You should be able to style the rest yourself.


```
:%s/\</\r\</g
```


----------



## Asylum (May 21, 2012)

Yea thanks, Just found it while I was waiting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2012)

I think Notepad only parses \r\n as a new line and not \n.  Wordpad does.

Better yet, use something like EditPlus that syntax highlights HTML.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 21, 2012)

I like using Notepad++. It has about ever language to code in.


----------



## Asylum (May 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I like using Notepad++. It has about ever language to code in.



Yea i picked that up last night.

Works much better than regular notepad.


----------

